# K3: WHO ELSE (Like me) GOT BOTH: GRAPHITE AND WHITE TO COMPARE???



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I can't remember who else ordered both so that they could compare the two side by side...I know a couple of us did....
If you are out there:  I'd like to compare notes and exchange input:  before deciding which one to return.

THANKS!!


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I did, and after a week of reading side by side/ switching off each hour and taking them outside I decided to keep the graphite.  It was tough, and I still am a little concerned after reading about the slow page turns in the heat concerns, but when push came to shove I really, really like the contrast on the graphite and they way it totally disappeared when I was reading.  I was very "aware" of the white buttons, outside edges, etc and even though I know the screens were the same (Yes, I covered both cases in paper so that only the screens were exposed), I could just read the graphite more easily in dimmer lighting conditions.  The screen did appear larger on the white.  Anything you want to ask me, feel free - I ran these two little units through the wringer.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*VG:*
Yay...a fellow neurotic, OCD, indecisive, own worst enemy; like me!!! All GOOD qualities; I assure you  (I hope you know that I'm only kidding with you.)

I did the same sort of testing: *I noticed this (which you haven't mentioned):*

ON the WHITE: The the screen background seems grayish to perhaps compensate for the white encasement to make the e-ink appear darker.
ON the GRAPHITE: The screen background seems lighter (whiter) not *as* grayish (but still light gray) than the White...perhaps to compensate for the dark encasement; so that it won't come off as being too dark...dark case, dark background, dark e-ink. DID YOU NOTICE THAT?

My problem is this: I feel like I am blaming every tiny thing on: Well; you've been reading on WHITE K1 for nearly 3 years what do you expect? So, I am finding that I'm using this to justify everything. The other thing is; I say, "Well, it's all in your head; it's just an illusion of being darker or lighter blah blah blah.

You might think I was purchasing a Maserati and not a $189 Kindle for Pete's sakes!! You should see me select produce, I inspect each cherry!!

*QUESTION:* The slow page turns in the heat concerns which you mentioned: Only pertain to the Graphite?...?
I turned pages side by side simultaneously and seemed OK. I have NOT had time to test BOTH in the HEAT but have done quick "OUTDOORS" tests. *INPUT WELCOME and Appreciated.*

Hhhhmmmmm....


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I have both. I have been mostly using the Graphite. I got so used to having skins that I am afraid to hold the white one too much and leave smudges on it. I have skins for both on order, and soon I will be getting covers. I plan to keep both, so I haven't done much comparing of them,  but I love the graphite!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> I have both. I have been mostly using the Graphite. I got so used to having skins that I am afraid to hold the white one too much and leave smudges on it. I have skins for both on order, and soon I will be getting covers. I plan to keep both, so I haven't done much comparing of them, but I love the graphite!


I'm tempted to keep both just to shut myself up in my own head...lol. Any special reason you are keeping both? So, I take that you favor the Graphite?...


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Believe me - you and I could be twins. I need to have my husband read this post so that he knows I am not alone  .  He kept shaking his head when he would find me doing my field tests and say "if they are both so good that you are having trouble deciding, why don't you just flip a coin?"  Men!  Can't he understand that if both are perfect, I still need the one that is most perfect and couldn't chance picking the WRONG ONE!  Horrors         

Seriously though,  yes I noticed the same screen background changes you mentioned.  Cover both Kindle cases with paper and you will see that all of a sudden the backgrounds look the same.  I knew it was true, but with the graphite showing the perceived contrast and lighter background really stood out for me.  Almost like it was backlit.  

Here were my two considerations.  White:  I liked the "looks like a piece of paper" idea of it I have had in my head from my last kindles.  The screen appeared larger to me and it did stay somewhat cooler feeling when outside in the sun.
Graphite:  It really disappeared when I read, and the text popped for me, but I was worried I might begin to notice the dark surround after awhile and feel not like I was reading a book, but just another electronic device and that really scared me.  My Kindle has always been a "book" to me and I didn't want to lose that.  Happy to say, I feel just as much as I am reading a "book" and the graphite looks so elegant when it is just sitting there.  It looks better in my Amazon case too.

I have heard more people with the graphite complain of slow turn (Check out the Amazon Discussion group), but there are a few white ones on there too.  And like I said, mine is okay and I live in Southern California, which was 107 the other day.

If finally came down to "Am I trying to talk myself into or out of the color?'  I finally decided that even though I had thought I would choose the white, I was pulled to the graphite.

Good luck, I know how hard this is...... and if mine is gonna start being slow, I hope it does it soon so that I can send it back and go for the white (I've already given the first one away).  But I really hope I get to keep the graphite.

My sister ordered the white and never looked back - how I envy her!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow...we really are alike.  
Don't forget the warmer to the touch bit is because:  White reflects the sun; the darker the color; the more it holds the heat.  I'm leaning towards Graphite right now; but will do more testing and probably return one on Monday.  MY GOSH...I had an easier time selecting a car!!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

sjc said:


> I'm tempted to keep both just to shut myself up in my own head...lol. Any special reason you are keeping both? So, I take that you favor the Graphite?...


I ordered both to keep. I am letting my daughter use my second one since she is donating her K1 to a unit on Marines headed overseas. She wants to get an iPod Touch, so she doesn't think she needs the Kindle anymore. The only reason I am favoring the Graphite right now is that I don't have the skins yet. I have gotten used to skins and now I worry about the white getting smudged or dirty. I thought I wouldn't feel the need to skin the new ones, but I find I like the look and feel of the skins, so in the end the base color doesn't really matter! Now I will have one Kindle to keep next to the bed and one for when I go out! Next will be the new DXG...I totally need one!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

MAgreen:


> she is donating her K1 to a unit on Marines headed overseas.


 BLESS HER HEART!!

*ALL:* Been reading about Graphite letters wearing off of keyboard.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

You should keep both. It is unethical and drives prices up to try two out and return one. Yeah Amazon surely factored in the fact that people would do this but in the end you hurt US not them. It is not a rental policy it is a return policy. 

Costco changed their return policy on electronics because of people doing things like this.


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

I have both but am giving the graphite to one of my dd's for Christmas. I am keeping the white. LOVE the white.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

SJC - when you make a decision, I'd love to know your pick and why.  I've been reading about the letters coming off.  When mine arrived it had a little overspray of the color on the square push button.  That came off and all looks fine.  I'm hoping maybe mine got an extra heavy dose of paint and it will be fine.


----------



## sendbeer (Sep 7, 2010)

dhiggins said:


> You should keep both. It is unethical and drives prices up to try two out and return one. Yeah Amazon surely factored in the fact that people would do this but in the end you hurt US not them. It is not a rental policy it is a return policy.
> 
> Costco changed their return policy on electronics because of people doing things like this.


I understand your point, but it's not like the two K3 models are on display at any storefront at this time. If a Person is unsure of which model they want how else can they compare each model side by side? Pictures on Amazons site don't really do the Kindle justice.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I would sure like to have a pink Kindle like in Stephen King's _UR_. <sigh>
Judith


----------



## Jolive (Sep 3, 2010)

I would be happy to just have one Kindle, let along two to compare.  I am patiently waiting for my despatch date.


----------



## Violet (Jun 17, 2010)

A person who ordered both told me that the white's keyboard is more readable in all lighting conditions and that was what pushed me over to order white. I already own a K2 so I know what the white is like.  My eyes are not great and I have enough trouble reading the K2's keyboard if the light is not good, and as a person without a web-capable cell-phone I like to use the little web browser occasionally for twitter etc. If the white ever bothers me I'll put a darker matte Decalgirl skin on it.

Does anyone with both have any thoughts on how they see the readability of the keyboard markings on each?


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I've seen both and do think the gray letters do stand out more on the white keyboard.  I could still the tan on gray fine, though, so I didn't worry about that.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

dhiggins said:


> You should keep both. It is unethical and drives prices up to try two out and return one. Yeah Amazon surely factored in the fact that people would do this but in the end you hurt US not them. It is not a rental policy it is a return policy.
> 
> Costco changed their return policy on electronics because of people doing things like this.


NOT THAT I SHOULD HAVE TO EXPLAIN MY REASONING: My eyes have been giving me problems and it was more than just an OCD thing (I just made light of it to make myself feel better and spare everyone my PERSONAL business) But if you must know: It is medical. I've had prescription changed 2 times just this year. I may (still testing) have the beginnings of glaucoma...no longer drive the highway...and have a huge floater in my left eye that drives me insane. NEEDED to do this for myself. If one is better for my vision; I had to know for myself which one it would be.

Sorry if I made your price go up...30 day return is 30 day return; I wouldn't have done it otherwise and FURTHERMORE; I may sell the other one or gift it. Either way it's my choice. I've spend hundreds upon hundreds on Amazon; I am sure their wonderful customer service will take it back. That's why I do business with them (PEOPLE LIKE ME who return things). All I did was turn on the Kindle user guide on both to compare and I've had them all of two days. I didn't even take the wrap off; nor did I download anything. Not that it is your business. Sorry to get nasty; but don't judge. It's also unethical to mistreat people you don't know either. So, perhaps maybe you've never returned a thing; but if you could exchange your attitude we'd all appreciate it. I apologize for stooping to your level; but I've paid my dues and then some. I thought of deleting this post...but I stand behind it. I'm a good person and I don't need you labeling me. 
Maybe you should go shop at W___where the return line is out the door, the theft rate is through the roof (that they had to come out with a new tagging/labeling system because of it) and the prices are still cheap, just like their labor and quality or lack thereof. Not to mention the Mom and Pop shops that are closing down. HEY, MAYBE: American Express should shut down because they too, like Amazon; have a great return policy and reputation and stand behind people's well thought out purchases. My DH's company spends Millions with American Express because of their CS. OK; I'm done venting. I apologize. Maybe I should pray for you instead of harping on your rudeness.

VG: MAgreen and OTHERS: I'll keep you posted. Thanks for your considerate thoughtful input; I'm waiting to see which one bothers my floater less and which aggrevates it more in the light. Haven't had a sunny opportunity yet.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

sjc: This is one of the reasons that I try to never judge another. You shouldn't have to defend yourself. I agree that ordering something with the intent to return it "just because you can" is unethical, but I also know there are legitimate reasons for ordering and returning. I often take weeks to decide on a purchase and in that time I look at several stores, at all options, and often stand and debate the pros and cons for several minutes (I would do it longer, but people start to look at me funny). That isn't really an option with the Kindle, so you did the best thing for you. I support you on this.

After a side by side, I think the text really does look darker with the graphite, but not by much, and minor variations on the screen could account for it along with optical illusion of the contrast. I think the improvement in the screen technology is amazing!


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

No one needs to explain him/herself.  I'm sure Amazon knows what it's doing... a generous return policy encourages customers to buy more without having the concern of not having had the opportunity to view items in person the way one would at a brick & mortar store.  Amazon makes it easy and doesn't gouge you on the return shipping the way other online retailers do which could be why they do have such a loyal customer base.  They've made a couple bucks from me, that's for sure.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

MAGreen
Trophywife007 

Thanks for having my back.  I put a lot of research into this.  I didn't enter into it lightly; I physically need to know which is going to be best for my vision personally (and I'm not just talking font size). I agree:  Amazon has a fantastic reputation for their return policy.  That is exactly why I made the choice I did.

I'm stuck with that darn floater for ever...there is no surgery.  It may look worse with one over the other.  MAgreen:  You're right; I shouldn't have to defend myself; and that's why it struck a nerve.  I'm never cruel and I have a lot of boards members who have gotten to know me pretty well and would defend my character as a good person.  

Some people have something to say and they don't even have a Kindle (I'm not saying that is the case in this situation) but it has been so in the past.  People who don't even own it...giving it a poor rating when they never even held one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

Everyone who does this has a "reason" they claim is valid. I have floaters and eye problems too. It isn't an excuse. Yeah Amazon accepts returns but that doesn't mean people should take advantage of it...the Costco example again comes to mind. You used NEED in place of WANT.

People go to great lengths to justify selfish behavior. I am judging behavior like everyone does every single day and not being nasty. Saying "don't judge" is ridiculous...everyone does and it's how we make decisions about life.  You could be a great person...not saying you aren't. I am saying this particular action is not cool to do. 

Your post is far more aggressive and insulting toward me than what I wrote. A half-hearted apology at the end doesn't change it. It is also full of excuses. You KNOW it's not ethical and that's why you are so angry in response. It's how people react when they know they are wrong. You posted wanting validation for your behaviors...and you are mad that ANYONE would disagree with them. 

I hope you get your eyes sorted and hope for a glaucoma cure in the near future. That doesn't change the fact that renting things on return policies is not ok. Everyone is going to have a reason why "their" situation is justified. 

You could have waited until they were available in a store and checked them out. Contrary to what was said it WILL be an option it just isn't right now. That would have been a way to deal with it without impacting the overall pricing and policies...it all adds up. But your wants came first. You wanted it NOW. You don't need it now. That's all I am getting at...people choose selfishly then justify. It's wrong. The people who steal from Walmart as you mentioned will explain how they HAVE to do it because they cannot afford things..and maybe they cannot. It's still wrong and they don't NEED most of what is stolen...they want it. It's an E-reader not food.

I really don't understand the "nobody has to justify anything" attitude. Yeah we do. That is not an excuse for getting away with abusing policies. There are ton's of excuses above like "amazon knows what it's doing" and "amazon has the return policy for a reason". I cannot believe people actually say things like that. It's like saying "oh it won't hurt Walmart to lose a few bucks on me taking this candy...they make billions". For shame people. This is not unique to this or any forum...I see people behave like this every day. making excuses for poor behaviors. I am just disappointed that pandering to such things has become default and anyone who says "wait a minute that isn't ethical" is treated like they are the wrong one. I also never said you were a BAD person...but you defaulted to that defense as well. Your BEHAVIOR was bad. That's all.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Can we all just agree to disagree? It has come down to a matter of opinion and further argument will disturb the purpose of this thread. 
dhiggins, we understand your point and thank you for sharing it, but respectfully disagree. Fair enough?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

Um....no. I will not respectfully agree to that. It is a cop out. It is wrong. 

Would you say that to a shoplifter or would you say "shoplifting is wrong"? 

Would you say that to someone who kept an extra $5 out of their register or would you say "it is wrong to do that"?

What if I steal a little bit of your gas, or borrowed your car for a while for free...would you "respectfully disagree with me" then or would you say "that is WRONG"? 

When did this become a matter of ambiguity vs a matter of common sense? When did pointing out unethical behavior become the thing people complain about vs the unethical behavior?

The consequences of renting items is clear...it is not a theory...it DOES drive up costs and affect policies. I am very disappointed at the attitude toward that.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

*sigh* I tried. 
No laws are being broken. There is no crime to be reported, or criminal to stop. The current policy in place supports the actions being taken, so while you disagree with the actions, it is not "wrong" by the companies own policy. Again, it is a matter of opinion. Please allow us to continue our discussion now. Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

Geez....I tried as well. I tried to encourage ethical behavior but as expected excuses were made. Now you are upset I am "intruding" on your encouragement of said behavior. 

You just don't get it if you say "Amazon's policy allows it". They allow returns...I am quite sure if you ask Bezos if his intent was for people to try both out and send one back he would say no. I think you know that quite clearly and are making excuses. Abusing a policy because you CAN does not equal it being ok.  

Again....if you were speaking to Amazon executives and asked them "is the policy's intent to allow people to try out both colors and send one back" they would say "of course not". This is obvious. 

The sad thing is I quite expect this thread to be locked or ME to be censored rather than the OP to admit she was wrong or anyone who has defended this to do so. I guess there is a general lack of caring or ethics in society anymore. Selfishness rules the roost.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

This thread was meant to dicuss the comparison of the white vs. the graphite, not to argue the ethics of ordering both to return one. I haven't, not do I intend, to return either of mine. As a purely academic exercise, I would actually enjoy having a discussion on ethics with you. You have a very strong sense of right and wrong and I respect that. However, in this case, I think your point was made, so now what? Are you attempting to get anyone that engaged in the questioned behavior to change their ways and repent? You know that won't happen. I have been a part of these boards for a long time, and I have gotten to know many of the people on here. Perhaps I feel a little inclined to support them when something can help them. Sometimes, when a person is limited in some way they have to be a little selfish. You compare it to criminal activity...I compare it to a pregnant woman cutting a long line at the bathrooms...and yeah, I would (and have) supported that too.


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

Everyone is allowed to express their opinions and as long as everyone keeps it polite and respectful, then there's no reason for this thread to be locked. 

It doesn't make sense to compare buying both colors to shoplifting. No laws have been broken nor have any policies been violated. If you think it's wrong, then you have made your point very very clear. I think we can all agree on that. 

Now the discussion can continue for the people who did buy both colors. Perhaps if we allow them to say their thoughts and not hound them, then other people will be dissuaded to buy both colors because they have decided that they like one color better based on the views expressed.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Whos talking about locking the thread? There have been no personal attacks, it's a little OT, but other than that, it has been maintained as a reasonable discussion between adults with differing views. I am actually happy with it. I am sure someone is watching us (Hi!) to make sure it doesn't get out of hand, but I am not worried.


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

No one's talking about locking the thread, I think. I was merely assuring dhiggins that his comments wouldn't get the thread locked or him censored. 

As a side note, I find it interesting dhiggins that you say, "Abusing a policy because you CAN does not equal it being ok." Does this apply to reading your electronic device even though the airplane policy explicitly states that they want all devices turned off for the short 10 minutes during landing and takeoff?  As I recall, you were of a different opinion in the other thread. But that's fine, you're allowed to change your opinion...


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

Because with the amount of backlash against my view I fully suspect someone to report it (as people do when they are offended regardless of if they are wrong or not) or for it to be locked. It has happened in threads for less where there is "disagreement". 

I am still disturbed that there has been only one vague "I agree renting things is not good BUT....." kind of comments. No wonder this happens so often...it has become "acceptable" to be so selfish.

Fairy Dreams...that is not the same at all because it hurts nobody to read in that case...it is not taking advantage of a policy meant for something else and is not costing anyone financially....but I am not surprised by the attempt to obfuscate the point. In fact I expect it anymore. It's what people do...and they always do it with a smarmy, sarcastic tone.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I’m not going to be very popular for this, but I agree with dhiggins.  Amazon has a liberal return policy, like many stores, so that you can return something if it is not what you expected.  But to make multiple purchases with the planned intent to return the product is wrong, it is abusing the policy and in the end costs Amazon and all of us.  There are many retailers who have started to change their return policies because of customers who buy and return too much.  There are a lot of products that can no longer be sold as new if they have been returned by someone; in those cases it is costing companies much more than just some shipping costs.

SJC, I wish you would not get angry at my post (but I’m sure you are).  It isn’t meant as a personal attack on you; it’s that I don’t agree with this one action.  I have vision problems, although not as bad as you, and I made a choice based on the knowledge that the screens are the same and that a darker border will appear to have more contrast.  I’m confident that I will love the graphite when I get it.  If I find that the keyboard is hard to read and it doesn’t meet my expectations then I will return it.  But I never considered getting one of each with the intent to use both and then return one.  

True, there is nothing illegal about this but that doesn’t mean it’s right.

I’ve been on Kindleboards a long time too and I have found it to be very supportive.  In that sense, I really hope everyone gets the K that is right for them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

Kim it's sad you have to feel concerned about popularity when commenting that something is unethical. 

Nobody has said the OP is evil or sucks as a person. As you said it's just about the choice and the behavior. Being supportive of people is great...but supporting poor behavior is not and shouldn't be done just to "keep the peace" or "not offend".  

You stated perhaps more clearly than I have what the intent of Amazon's policy is thank you.


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

Point taken. And pardon me, I was definitely being joking, but I didn't intend to come off as swarmy. And that being said, it's also not the same at all to compare buying two products with shoplifting or stealing gas  I think that's the reason why people were getting a little defensive in the first place because the comparison made them look like they were committing a crime when they weren't. After kim's simple explanation, I'm sure more people see the reason behind why it is not okay to buy multiple products with the intent to return them.

On another note, I ordered a K3 3G Graphite. I decided that there shouldn't be any significant different between the two (especially since I have normal-ish eyesight). Plus, I had a white K2 and decided to spice things up a bit with a new color! There are pros and cons with each color, and I guess you just have to learn to love the benefits and accept the cons


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

Ok sorry for assuming it was a slam then. Thanks for clearing it up.

I also didn't bring up the comparisons until later. I still agree they are the same thing however. Taking something you didn't pay for. It's just that since it's not "illegal" people excuse it. My objection is the premeditation. If someone orders one and decides they don't like it or it doesnt work right then return it. We are fortunate to have that option in the US as a lot of places have far more strict policies. But planning ahead of time to rent is my issue. If she really wanted one she could have waited for them to appear in stores and checked without any issue...but the instant gratification kicked in. We are western consumers...hear us roar!

Again never said she sucks...or is the cause of all the world's problems. I also have as many or more medical issues than she does so I am not a "don't understand" person either. And yeah Kim summed it up better than I did in several posts. Must be the "Minne-soh-tahn" accent.


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

Hopefully these situations will calm down once the Kindle hits the big stores. I think people are getting both to compensate for the lack of a physical store. Online stores are efficient and Amazon is especially accommodating, but there are the drawbacks. I'll have my K3 by the time the Kindles go on sale in stores, but I'm still dropping by Best Buy and Staples to check out the white K3 and the displays (Target's was painfully inadequate so I'm crossing my fingers)!  I'm sure other people (who don't have Kindles) will as well and the problem will be alleviated.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

So, anyway...are we going to be allowed to continue talking about the differences?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

MAGreen said:


> So, anyway...are we going to be allowed to continue talking about the differences?


No.

Oh wait it wasn't really a question but rather a sarcastic comment right? Ok then carry on.


----------



## DebbieCarr (Sep 10, 2010)

Just curious: is it less "wrong" if someone buys the graphite, didn't like it and return it, then buy the white one?

I don't think the OP is really "using" both kindles. She got them so she can compare them. 

And does this mean I can't buy two shoes from zappos and see which one fits me better?


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Actually, it wasn't sarcastic...I really want to know if every person who post here is going to be targeted for being unethical? The topic was about comparing the two colors of Kindles, not who ordered both with the intention of returning them or if that is wrong. If people are going to keep pushing their own OT point about it being wrong, it will keep people from posting opinions about the original topic.


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

There was a picture of the two Kindles side by side (one for the poster, one for the poster's wife) and it showed the differences pretty clearly I thought. I wish I could find it again :/

Graphite: 
-better contrast (screen noticeably whiter)
-new and "sophisticated" color
-harder to see the keyboard letters (they're tan/gold/off white)
-reports of some letters rubbing off due to fingernails hitting them repeatedly
-gets hotter under sun
-fades into the background easier

White:
-easier to see keyboard letters
-no reports of keyboard letters rubbing off
-less contrast (screen "grayer" than the graphite's screen)
-dirt shows better
-reflects the light so it doesn't get as hot as quickly
-"frames" the screen more so that the white is more noticeable (a minor "problem" though, I was fine with my K2)

I got a Graphite, but I feel like I'll miss my white Kindle with the pink cover. I'm getting the Graphite for the better contrast, so I'll really only be able to use black skins.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

MAGreen said:


> Actually, it wasn't sarcastic...I really want to know if every person who post here is going to be targeted for being unethical? The topic was about comparing the two colors of Kindles, not who ordered both with the intention of returning them or if that is wrong. If people are going to keep pushing their own OT point about it being wrong, it will keep people from posting opinions about the original topic.


You can post whatever you want regardless of what those who disagree with you post. Your post was clearly sarcastic because nobody here needs to ask permission to post in a thread. My comments do not prevent anyone from posting that is nonsense. They can choose to post or not. You were being passive aggressive.

You know you are wrong and just cannot quit. Amazing. If you were teaching children morals and ethics would you truly tell them this was ok or not an issue? Would you tell them the extra costs that are KNOWN variables in such returns are just "too bad" for those who must pay them? Really?

My comments are very much on topic. The topic is deciding which to return.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, yes, it was a bit passive agressive, but I wasn't asking permission to post, I was asking if we can get back to the topic. How am I wrong, anyway? I really don't understand that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

You are wrong because from the beginning you have support the unethical behavior and made excuses for it. The policy is not in place for this reason. No matter how people try to twist it or get around it. You give people an inch and they take a mile.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

OMG! You're right! I will repent my ways and confess my sins! (Now that was sarcasm!) 

I expressed support for someone I consider a friend. It saddens me that you cannot accept we simply have a difference of opinion and move on. I am moving on. Have a great day!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

MAGreen said:


> OMG! You're right! I will repent my ways and confess my sins! (Now that was sarcasm!)
> 
> I expressed support for someone I consider a friend. It saddens me that you cannot accept we simply have a difference of opinion and move on. I am moving on. Have a great day!


Its not simply a difference of opinion. It's not like we are arguing which sports team is best....or what restaurant. This is about very clear ethical issues which you are taking the wrong side of as you said to "support a friend". Good intention bad execution. If she is your friend you should truly support her not encourage this kind of behavior. A friend who backs you up doing something wrong is not looking out for you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Honestly. . . .there have been several posts, by several people here that I consider to be on the borderline of unacceptable, . . . . .let's move past everyone's views on having ordered two with the expectation of returning one. . . .and get back to comparing the two.

Further posts that are not on topic will be deleted and/or the thread WILL be locked.

Thank you.

Ann
Moderator, Let's Talk Kindle


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Honestly. . . .there have been several posts, by several people here that I consider to be on the borderline of unacceptable, . . . . .let's move past everyone's views on having ordered two with the expectation of returning one. . . .and get back to comparing the two.
> 
> Further posts that are not on topic will be deleted and/or the thread WILL be locked.
> 
> ...


I haven't been able to find out how to do so, but does anyone know how to create a picture of clapping hands?

Applause for Ann


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

And I would like to say that based on Amazon's exceptionally liberal return policy for this particular item, that they do in fact encourage people to buy them and try them out. It's just another form of marketing.

The Kindle is not the end product, it is the means to the end product, being e-books.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

STATEMENT: THIS THREAD WAS STARTED TO COMPARE THE TWO; WHITE vs GRAPHITE: I AM STICKING TO THAT...[/b]
If I get a chance; I will post pictures side by side...or maybe not...I don't want to give anyone any cause to start another argument. AS this has UPSET me terribly. I will only post pics if everyone posts that they want them.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow - lots going on since last night.  I'll only say that I think Amazon is happy to have someone get two and send one back, then not buy any at all because they don't feel comfortable making a sight unseen choice.  And, they have use of your money while you decide.  They say return for "any" reason - I like the other one better is a reason....

anywho -  graphite is still wonderful.  I have been reading about the paint ruboffs, but now it seems to be people who use their fingernails - I always use just the pad of my finger so I think I'll be okay.  And the slow page turns outside are seeming to be more screen and not case related.  So I'm feeling more comfortable, but to be really honest, I wonder if I would have sucked up the contrast difference and gone with the white if I would be over worrying about all of this.  Wish I could let it go.....

Hope you can make a decision and not look back, don't be weak like me


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

For those that have both colors...  Do you feel the need to skin either one? Do you have the urge to skin one color more than the other?


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I want pics! Although I have my own! I am just glad the thread is returning to the topic! Don't worry about me, I am not going anywhere, I was just tired of the earlier discussion and I let myself get sucked into the bickering. It's "that time of the month" and I really am feeling it today, so I am prone to let thing get to me. 

So back to the topic! My camera battery is charging, and it is almost 4AM right now, so I will have to wait till morning, but I will get my pictures up of the two side by side in sun and in darkend room. I can't wait to get the skins on them, I am finding that while it seems to matter for the first few minutes...after that everything but the screen fades away and the color around doesn't make a difference for me. The screen is so amazingly sharp that the contrast from my K1 was distracting at first. It has taken me a few days of playing with them, but now I can pick up either with total comfort. I hardly notice the color of the case anymore. I will say that the print on the buttons is easier to see on the white, especially in a dimly lit setting. 

OK, I am going back to bed!


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

kim said:


> For those that have both colors... Do you feel the need to skin either one? Do you have the urge to skin one color more than the other?


I had a skin on my K1, had a skin for about a week on the K2 but removed it cuz I kept looking at the pretty picture instead of my book, and definitely won't skin the graphite K3. It does such a good job of fading away while I read, that a skin, to me, would only distract. Plus, its really beautiful on its own. Heck, I used to fixate on the battery to check how much charge was left while reading. I'm so glad that goes away now and hides once you turn a page.

off topic, but has anyone else noticed that each time you start to read a little mark is on the location bar and you can see how much further you get for that session? If it is not a new thing, can't believe I missed it for so long.

Pictures are always fun!


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I just finished a nice lunch with my Kindle and have to honestly say I love my little graphite guy (Rupert) and can now put wondering behind me.  I read a few threads of other people with graphites happily reading them in the sun, and my letters are holding up great.  This thread has been therapy for me - thanks!


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey guys! I didn't want to start a new thread like my question was a big deal, so I'll just ask here if that's okay.

I had no issues ever reading on my K1, but here I am with my eyes bugging out on my graphite K3   I'll sound like a nutter trying to explain it, but here goes.  Especially when my eyes are fatigued, I have a hard time focusing on words on the K3 because the background seems almost grainy and 'pulls' my eyes' focus away, even if the font is huge.  The background seems like it's too gray (I know, nutter talk) and also I sort of feel like I'm looking into something too dark and my eyes don't like it.

So my question to you guys is this:  Do you think I might fare better on a white K3 or should I go running back to my K1?


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Try covering your black borders with white tape or paper for a few days and see if that helps.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

UltraPremiumDeluxe said:


> Hey guys! I didn't want to start a new thread like my question was a big deal, so I'll just ask here if that's okay.
> 
> I had no issues ever reading on my K1, but here I am with my eyes bugging out on my graphite K3  I'll sound like a nutter trying to explain it, but here goes. Especially when my eyes are fatigued, I have a hard time focusing on words on the K3 because the background seems almost grainy and 'pulls' my eyes' focus away, even if the font is huge. The background seems like it's too gray (I know, nutter talk) and also I sort of feel like I'm looking into something too dark and my eyes don't like it.
> 
> So my question to you guys is this: Do you think I might fare better on a white K3 or should I go running back to my K1?


If you go on the Amazon discussion thread and search for one called "Eye strain ONLY on Kindle" you will find very interesting information from people with a definite preference one way or the other. Also, an eye professional brings up some facts. Maybe it will help you decide whether to keep the graphite or go for the white.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

SJC, please post the pics of both in the sunlight, and whether you felt they had a heat difference. I would really like to know. 

vg, that was an interesting read. Thank you for posting about it.


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks VG and Mom2Karen, I'll look into your suggestions.

I hope this thread doesn't get locked up. I thought it was back on track    It's a comparison thread.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

SJC, I have to say, I have the K3 Graphite next to the K2 and I'm really, really loving the graphite (granted, it has a skin on it, but still  ) I like the darker buttons and keys and they really disappear when I'm reading. I think that I'd be able to read this one without a skin and be happy. The white is just too glaring when it's nekkid. Unless I have a skin on it, it just REALLY stands out.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

kim said:


> For those that have both colors... Do you feel the need to skin either one? Do you have the urge to skin one color more than the other?


I've never skinned and I was one of the few who actually used the original cover the K1 came with...with an added dot of velcro. That is another reason this was difficult: I've read K1 for 3 years which is White...I was hoping Graphite...may make for a better reading experience for me.

I will have to post pics tomorrow: Didn't get much sun today and I want to make sure I do the nicest job I can for all of you.


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

What color skin did you get for your graphite luvmy4brats?

I'm missing my pink K2, but I do want the contrast to be higher (since that's the reason I bought it!). I might get a black decal girl skin, those are pretty cute  However, I'm still apprehensive because every picture I've seen of the Kindle with a skin doesn't look quite like the ones on the decalgirl website! Maybe it's because the background of Kindles I saw were white so the color seeped through and made the skin look more like a sticker? I wonder if a black skin on a graphite Kindle would look better...Hmm.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

fairy_dreams said:


> What color skin did you get for your graphite luvmy4brats?
> 
> I'm missing my pink K2, but I do want the contrast to be higher (since that's the reason I bought it!). I might get a black decal girl skin, those are pretty cute  However, I'm still apprehensive because every picture I've seen of the Kindle with a skin doesn't look quite like the ones on the decalgirl website! Maybe it's because the background of Kindles I saw were white so the color seeped through and made the skin look more like a sticker? I wonder if a black skin on a graphite Kindle would look better...Hmm.












I think that if you get one that blends (lighter skins for the white Kindle, darker skins for the graphite) it looks much more natural and not like someone stuck a sticker on a device.


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

Whoah, that looks great! The K3's smaller page turn buttons make it look much better than the K2 with a sticker.

Thanks so much for posting a picture. Now I'm really really tempted to get one  I feel better about getting a Graphite now that I know I can just find a pink skin that blends.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

fairy_dreams said:


> Whoah, that looks great! The K3's smaller page turn buttons make it look much better than the K2 with a sticker.
> 
> Thanks so much for posting a picture. Now I'm really really tempted to get one  I feel better about getting a Graphite now that I know I can just find a pink skin that blends.


I think this would look really good on the graphite


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow...those are some gorgeous skins; love the first one on the Graphite.  This skinless gal; may just have to get some skin!!


----------



## Miss Moneypenny (Aug 7, 2010)

Curious...

Has anyone used the graphite K3 inside the new Amazon cover with the built-in booklight?  How well are the keys lit by the light source?  That would probably be my main concern with regard to Graphite v. White. I fly a LOT (and follow crewmembers' instructions - not just the ones I agree with  ) and rather than bother my row/seat mates I use a booklight. 

I am (not so) patiently reading reviews and can't wait to order a K3.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*OK ALL: * As promised...
*Pictures side by side*...Indoors, Outdoors and in darkened room with just the Mighty Bright

*No easy task:* After taking about 40 shots these are the ones that I think represented* both the Graphite and the White FAIRLY.*
All taken with no flash (Any shadows you see; were the stupid camera strap getting in the way) Had to temporarily take the clear wrap off due to glare. It is now safely back on.

I will say that some of what we think we see is an optical illusion; see and judge for yourself.

NOTE: IN EVERY PHOTO; Graphite is on left and White is on right.

*INDOORS* Shadow on White text is camera strap (sorry)















*OUTDOORS* NOTICE: When I covered the frames with fabric; the OPTICAL ILLUSION was lessened.
















*MIGHTY BRIGHT* Centered above both of them at once








*
Please let me know what you think; this turned out to be a couple of hour project. Working in the sun can be tricky from every angle!!*

*NOTE:* IMHO: I am going stick with White *ONLY* because: When outside (and that is where I do a great deal of my reading at the pool and beach) THE GRAPHITE frame felt much warmer to the touch. As I mentioned in an earlier post...and today proved it: White reflects heat Darker colors draw or hold it. I felt the two frames with my finger tips and then touched them to my lower lip (as if feeling for a fever) and the White was significantly cooler. I don't know if in the long term that will make a difference. My eyes took to the White a tad better; BUT...I think it is because I have been reading on White for nearly 3 years and it is what I am used to. I also like that I can see the lettering on the keyboard better on the White.

BOTH units are very nice and in both; the text was equally sharp. Enjoy your K3. Hope this helped anyone who is still torn.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

When they are in the frame, it is hard to tell which is which. I think the contrast is about the same. I think that you should go with the one that works best for you. I have the white and love it, but I was never attracted to the graphite. Happy Kindling.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow - you really went all out with the fabric frame - what a great idea!

Ok, now that you have made your choice, enjoy and don't look back! - really...  I mean it... don't look back


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

For anyone still trying to decide between graphite and white and don't have either, I think they will be on display in the next few weeks at Target, Staples and possibly Best Buy. 

I have the graphite and love it but I will be going to one of the stores just to see the white when they come in. I have never seen a DX either so I hope they get those in as well. I have a problem seeing with florescent lights so I'm not sure if this well be helpful for me but it will help a lot of people.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Very nice! I need to get mine up too, although it's so humid I am having difficulty getting the pictures. Playing with the white yesterday, I really like it. I think the Graphite will be my home Kindle, and the White will be my travel Kindle!


----------



## AuburnSky (Aug 26, 2010)

I was bummed initially when I saw that the WiFi only version only came in Graphite because I thought I wanted white, but now after seeing sjc's pics and reading the review, I'm glad.  I think graphite would have been my choice had I been given one.

Thanks for all the pics and descriptions sjc!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*You are very welcome*. In all of this; the one thing that astounded me was: Naked; the White screen background looked very dark gray...yet covered with fabric...vanished!! It is an optical illusion: The frame surrounding the unit is what provides the contrast.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

See to me, your comparisons just show me that my first choice (when I do finally need to upgrade) of the graphite, will be exactly what I want. It's too hot to read outside here in TX anyway, so that's not a huge factor for me. with all other things being equal, Visually I prefer the graphite.


----------

